# Oral Flea & Tick Prevention



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Only can be used on dogs 4.4 pounds and above, that rules us out.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard of NexGuard too. Supposedly it's supposed to be good?


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

We have several clients on nexguard for ticks and they love it.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

We give Ruby Nexgard and it works like a charm. We never had luck with frontline gel. She ended up getting bitten many times by ticks and it is so tough to remove them and scary too. She hasn't had any ticks on her since she's been on it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for this very timely thread! I am fighting fleas on all four animals at the moment, and suspecting Frontline Combo is losing its effectiveness. I need to talk to my vet about alternatives, so this is very useful.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Friend of mine has just had an oral pill from her vet for her dog (BC), and I'm planning on asking about it next time I'm at our vets. She hasn't reported any problems with it, and fortunately mine are both in the weight range.

My friend used Frontline Combi previously but found most of it just ended up in the dog's fur and made a right mess, so she was pleased to get a pill instead.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> Thanks for this very timely thread! I am fighting fleas on all four animals at the moment, and suspecting Frontline Combo is losing its effectiveness. I need to talk to my vet about alternatives, so this is very useful.


Fairy liquid baths...! Have done both of mine recently (one flea...) and they've had no problems skin-wise, in fact Pippin's fur is as soft as anything! Wouldn't use it every time of course, but the flea did drop off. 

Maybe not on Tilly-cat though! Unless you are able to bath her? I nearly lost an arm trying to bath a cat once!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been flea combing, Manxcat - an interesting test of how well brushed they are, especially Poppy! It does mean that you also find every trace of flea dirt, so it is possible that I am seeing more because I am looking harder, but this is the first year I have really struggled to get rid of them. A dash of Fairy in a bowl of water is great for drowning the little buggers as I comb them out, though, and there is a certain vicious satisfaction in doing so!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I switched to Next Guard this year, and so far, so good. I abandoned Frontline products (Frontline Plus and also Frontline Tritac) after my dogs became flea infested while on them - ugh! If ticks aren't a concern in your area, Comfortis also works well, IMO. It kills fleas, but not ticks. 

One word of caution; if your dog is seizure prone, I wouldn't use Next Guard. Apparently, it lowers the seizure threshold.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Manxcat said:


> Friend of mine has just had an oral pill from her vet for her dog (BC), and I'm planning on asking about it next time I'm at our vets. She hasn't reported any problems with it, and fortunately mine are both in the weight range.
> 
> *My friend used Frontline Combi previously but found most of it just ended up in the dog's fur and made a right mess*, so she was pleased to get a pill instead.


I know the feeling!! Haha


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

We have been using Trifexis with superb results. It's crazy expensive, but heartworms are such a terrible problem around here, and the fleas can get bad too. The Trifexis is only once a month, Molly gobbles it right down like it's a treat, and it gives me peace-of-mind on the heartworm prevention. I haven't observed any negative side effects (or a single flea!), so it seems worth the $.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think they reckoned on poodley coat when inventing spot on flea treatments... Definitely sounds worth investigating oral, but I usually reckon to stop treating the cats in September/October, and only to treat the dogs when needed. The dogs have already had more treatments this summer than in the previous four years!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

I had to stop using frontline a few years ago because it stopped working in our area. I switched to K9 Advantix but was having trouble lately with it. When I had Lexi in for her well check, the vet said to bump her up. She was on the 21-55 lb dosage but she weighed in at 57 lbs. 

I got a Capstar pill to kill all that were on her, sprayed the rugs and couches with flea spray, and gave her the K9 Advantix for 55 lbs and over. So far, that did it. 

I'll keep the one you posted in mind if I have any further trouble. It is hard to "part" Lexi's hair since she has such a curly coat. I can't really part her hair. It swirls all over.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

We use trifexis with wonderful results. Fleas and worms are horrible here in Texas. No side effects for us for either dog.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

PoodlePaws said:


> We use trifexis with wonderful results. Fleas and worms are horrible here in Texas. No side effects for us for either dog.


While very effective, it's another medication that shouldn't be used if you have a seizure prone dog.


----------

